# AOK - Wie ist es am sinnvollsten?



## nutellahase (23 September 2015)

Wir zerbrechen uns gerade den Kopf wie man eine sinnvolle Anlagen- Ortskennzeichnung durchsetzt.

Folgende Beispiele:

Es gibt eine Anlage die eine Funktion ausübt. Diese Anlage ist aber über die ganze Firma in mehreren Schaltschränken verteilt. Von diesen Schaltschränken können u.U. auch noch kleinere Subverteiler weggehen. Ich benötige also zweimal eine Ortskennzeichnung oder wie seht ihr das?

Das zweite Beispiel:

Mehrere Maschinen bilden eine Gesamtanlage. Jetzt habe ich also eine Bezeichnung für die Gesamtanlage aber dann bräuchte ich natürlich auch noch die Bezeichnung für die Teilanlage inkl. Orte und Unterorte.

Ich hoffe es war einigermaßen verständlich. Wie handhabt ihr sowas? Was ist euer größter Schlüssel in der BMK Bezeichnung?

mfg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 September 2015)

Orte nur einmal, da es Sie nur einmal gibt, alles 
andere führt nur zur Verwirrung. 

Das gleiche gilt eigentlich auch für die Anlagenkenzeichnung. 

Dann kann doch ein Teil oder Betriebsmittel in einer anderen
verbaut sein. 


.1-K1M+10 ist dann von der anderen Anlage die am Ort +1
ist.


----------



## nutellahase (23 September 2015)

Ja schon irgendwie klar aber verwirrend zugleich. Wir betreten mit dem System Neuland, aber es ist jetzt ein Punkt erreicht wo es sich nicht mehr vermeiden lässt, will man noch die Übersicht bewahren. 

Wie würdest du vorgehen... Von der niederspannungsZentrale wird ein Verteiler abgespeist. Dieser ist wiederum für die Produktionshalle ein hauptverteiler. Von diesem Verteiler gibt es jetzt z.B. Einen Unterverteiler für die E-Installation. Wie müsste ich die einzelnen Verteiler jetzt beschriften? 

Die spannung verläuft von der hauptverteilung über den produktionsverteiler zum eigentlichen Verteiler wo ich mich befinde. Wie kann ich jetzt den Weg über die AOK nachvollziehen?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (24 September 2015)

Schaue dir mal das KKS system an.
Kraftwerks Kenzeichen System.

Bram


----------



## RGerlach (24 September 2015)

Hallo,

wenn ein neues Kennzeichnungssystem erstellt wird, ist ein Blick auf die IEC 81346 sinnvoll.

Das System KKS ist wurde meines Wissens in Anlehnung an IEC 81346 überarbeitet.

Ralph


----------



## nutellahase (24 September 2015)

Danke für die Antworten. Was für Strukturen verwendet ihr? Das KKS scheint mir zu kompliziert zu sein. Es soll für die Elektriker im Haus so einfach wie möglich sein. Das fängt schon mal bei den hausverteilern an. Man soll beim letzten Unterverteiler die Hierarchie erkennen von wo er angespeist wird.


----------



## silverfreaky (24 September 2015)

ja dann mach doch sowas wie

HV=Hauptverteiler
PV=Produktionsverteiler
FV=Feldverteiler

Eine Verteilerübersicht muss man eh erstellen wenns zuviele werden.Am Stammkabel Quelle(Klemmenkasten)-->Ziel(Klemmenkasten oder Schtranck) angeben.Dann sieht man Vorort gleich wo es hingeht.


----------



## silverfreaky (24 September 2015)

Unterverteiler vielleicht mit FV-Nummer-1 u.s.w.Die laufende Nummer einfach durchnummerieren.
Wer hier zu kompliziert denkt, zieht keinen Mehrwert aus dem Nummernsystem.

Das würde ich aber nur in der Feldebene machen mit dem durchnumerieren.


----------



## nutellahase (24 September 2015)

Also beispielsweise habe ich 3 Räume. Im ersten Raum steht mein hauptverteiler der von meinen EVU angespeist wird. Muss ich hier jetzt Anlage und Ort auf dem Verteiler beschriften? Im zweiten Raum steht dann der Verteiler für Maschinen (aus Sicht für die Maschinen quasi ihr HV). Was muss ich jetzt für eine AOK nehmen? Schließlich steht im dritten Raum dann mein Verteiler für die E-Installation der vom Maschinenverteiler angespeist wird. Beschriftung? Sorry wenn sich das blöd anhört, ist aber wie gesagt Neuland und ich wollte mir einfach mal Tipps aus der Praxis holen. 

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 September 2015)

habe ich auch schon überlegt, vielleicht kommst du schon mit einen Nummernschlüssel klar.

1XXX - Hauptverteiler
X1XX - Produktionsverteiler
XX01 - Feldverteiler

Beispiel für eine Sicherung
5708-F10
Hauptverteiler 5
Prodrucktionsverteiler 7
Feldverteiler 8
Sicherung F10


----------



## silverfreaky (24 September 2015)

Haben die Maschinen Nummern?
Wenn ja würde ich auf jeden Fall die Nummern der "Vorortkästen an diese Nummer anlehnen.
Deine Einspeiseverteiler wird HV genannt.Wenn du jetzt ein 4 stelliges System hast, hat man üblicherweise
im Verfahrensbereich eine Aufteilung der Nummern in Bereiche.

1000 zuordnen in einen Bereich
2000 ...

Man muss erst überlegen von wo schaut man drauf.das System sollte man durchziehen.Wenn du eine Ortskennzeichnung hast müssen alle Gebäude auch nummeriert sein ist das der Fall?
Es macht keinen Sinn eine Gebäudenummer anzugeben ,wenn die Vorort nicht ersichtlich ist.


----------



## silverfreaky (24 September 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> habe ich auch schon überlegt, vielleicht kommst du schon mit einen Nummernschlüssel klar.
> 
> 1XXX - Hauptverteiler
> X1XX - Produktionsverteiler
> ...




Das würde ich eben gerade so nicht tun.Ich bin der Meinung man sollte vom Feld her draufschauen.
Wenn es dort Maschinen gibt die V8500 heissen dann sollten die Kästen Vorort auch diese Nummer irgendwie beinhalten.
bewährt hat sich die Sicht der Nummern auf die Anlagenteile.

Wenn es produktionsverteiler gibt müssten die wenn man ein hierarichisches System hat wieder 8100,8200,8300 Nummern haben.
Oder nur 1000 er Schritte je nachdem wie Umfangreich das ganze ist.

Du müsstes erst mal sagen wie eure verfahrenstechnischen Bezeichnungen sind.An die lehnt man sinnigerweise auch die VorortNummern an.
Jeder weiss dann wenn man von 8000 Nummern spricht man befindet sich bei der Anlage xyz.

Unterschiedliche Nummernsysteme in der Verfahrenstechnik und MSR oder Elektrotechnik lehne ich ab.Ist aber meine persönliche Meinung.
Weiss nicht ob das Regelkonform ist.


----------



## silverfreaky (24 September 2015)

Ich bevorzuge das darum weil wenn man viele Vorortverteiler hat kann man die Klemmleiste so wie der Vorotverteiler im Schranck benennen.
Ich finde das äusserst praktisch.Geht aber nicht überall.


----------



## nutellahase (24 September 2015)

Also der jetzige Nummernschlüssel besteht aus 00AA00. Wobei das scheinbar nur bei den Verteilern in der Produktion so gemacht wurde. Am Schrank steht z.b. +10SV1 ... Der wird aber von der Zentrale angespeist. Und hat auch noch Unterverteiler. Was auch immer die 10 bedeutet... Daraus könnte man aber dann ableiten 10UV1 bzw. 10HV1. 
Jetzt gibt es aber noch das Problem dass in einem Hauptverteiler mehr als ein Trenner eingebaut ist. Alle Abgänge werden aber unterschiedlich beschriftet (10SV1, 12SV1, 13SV1). 
Wie macht man das eigentlich bei Anlagen die sich einen Kasten teilen? Muss ich dann zwei unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen nehmen? 
Auch habe ich etwas über Funktionsgruppen gelesen die statt dem Ort angegeben werden. Das System finde ich nicht schlecht aber da fehlt dann wieder der Bezug zum Einbauort.


----------



## silverfreaky (24 September 2015)

Wir reden ja jetzt erst mal nur über die Klemmenkästen und Schräncke.Scheinbar habt ihr wenn ich es richtig sehe aber keine Anlage die verfahrenstechnischer Natur ist.


Ich will man von der Verfahrenstechnik weg gehen.Eine Funktionsgruppe wäre dann z.Bsp. ein Förderband u.s.w.Erst mal muss man sich im klaren sein ob die Anlage in solche funktionalen Gruppen einteilbar ist und man sie auch dementsprechend benennt und beschriftet Vorort.

Am besten ist man zeichnet die Anlage mal auf ein großes Blatt Papier schreibt alle Schräncke,Verteiler und Unterverteiler rein und dann versucht man eine Struktur reinzubringen.Sinnigerweise nimmt man die komplizierteste Anlage.

+10 ist glaube ich das Funktionskennzeichen für Einspeisung.So müsste man alle Teilanlagen dann so eine Nummer verpassen, wenn man so weiterverfahren will.
Also müsste man solche funktionalen Bezeichnungen erst mal alle festlegen.
+20 wäre dann vielleicht ein Förderband als funktionale Einheit.Aber da sind doch genug maschinenbauer hier, die müssten da eigentlich besser wissen wie es geht.


----------



## nutellahase (26 September 2015)

Nun gut. Ich habe mir mal eine Skizze erstellt. Die Funktion die die Steuerung ausübt würde ich als Anlagenname wählen. z.B. Silosteuerung (=SS). Dann gibt es drei Schränke. Im ersten sitzt die CPU, im zweiten eine ET200 und im dritten wiederum eine CPU die als Slave fungiert und über PUT/GET Daten mit der Mastersteuerung austauscht. Als Orte würde ich nun +S1 bis +S3 vergeben. Also bekommt ein Schrank die Bezeichnung =SS+S1. 
Jetzt kommt aber mein Problem. Wenn jetzt von einen Schrank ein Verbindungskabel zu einen kleinen Klemmverteiler oder Klemmkasten geht dann würde ich gerne über die Ortsbezeichnung den Bezug zum vorigen Verteiler drinnenhaben. Sonst wüsste ich ja nicht von welchen der drei Schränken das Kabel kommt. Dann gibt es noch die Silos selbst. Da würde ich als Ort +Silo1 nehmen. Wie würde jetzt dort die Bezeichnung für einen Schalter lauten? =ss+silo1-s1 ???

Könnte man vielleicht für die Unterverteiler +XV10,20,30 für die erste Ebene verwenden und +XV100 für die zweite usw. ? Wobei bei 1000 wohl Schluss wäre.


----------



## nutellahase (7 Oktober 2015)

Also ich habe meine Kollegen von dem Vorhaben erzählt. Die Vorschläge wurden anfangs skeptisch aufgenommen, aber es dürfte Wirkung zeigen. Zumindest zerbrechen sie sich nun auch die Köpfe und es wird nun jeder seine Ideen aufschreiben und dann gemeinsam besprochen! Es ist dann das Ziel, dass wir intern auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen.
Eine Sache ist mir noch bei einen Kunden aufgefallen. Er zeichnet seine Pläne aus der Sicht vom Schaltschrank hat also seine Anlagenkennung und Ortskennung am Blatt stehen. Nun hat er aber natürlich auch Bauteile die an der Maschine verbaut sind. Um diese legt er einen Ortskasten und verpasst dem Kasten einen eigenen Ort.
Das Bauteil hat dann natürlich auch die Ortskennung draufstehen. Wie soll man sowas ohne 
Blättern zu müssen auf Anhieb finden? Es ist natürlich logisch nicht für jeden Ort einen eigenen Plan zu erstellen die Querverweise wären enorm. Allerdings kann ich durch die Bezeichnung =Anlage+Ort2-S1 am Bauteil nicht heraussehen, dass der Schalter eigentlich im Plan unter =Anlage+Ort1 gezeichnet wurde.


----------



## Rofang (8 Oktober 2015)

Hallo

Die Kabel für Verbindungen beschriten wir z.B. mit -W(=Anlage+Ort-BMK) - -W(=Anlage+Ort2-BMK). Wobei man die Anlage ggf. weglassen kann und das BMK bei uns meist die Klemmenbezeichnung ist. Dann findet man das zum anklemmen schneller. Ist zwar etwas länger aber wenn man zweizeilig schreibt geht es.

Die externen Bauteile beschriften wir nur mit Ortskästen wenn es sinnvoll ist, ansonsten wird das BMK am Bauteil einfach erweitert. 
Sofern die Anlagenstruktur es zulässt nehemen wir für alle externen Bauteile den gleichen Ort, meist +EXT (extern ), +M (Maschine), +A  (Anlage). Dann weiß man Grundsätlich schon mal dass es nicht im Schrank sitzt. Sieht dann beispielhaft so aus:  +A-22B1, wäre ein Sensor auf Seite 22 im Pfad 1 an der Anlage. 
Um jetzt die Zuordnung zu den Schränken zu schaffen nutzen wir zwei Möglichkeiten. 
Eine ist, da es ja eine Anlage ist und wohl auch in einem Schaltplan erstellt wird, die Seiten immer weiter zu nummerieren +S1 z.B. 1 bis 99 +S2 100 bis 199 usw. Klappt natürlich nicht immer bzw. die Bereiche müssten angepasst werden. Die andere wäre die Anlage zu erweitern in der Art =SS.S1+A-22B1, bringt aber auch Probleme mit sich durch ggf. elend lange Querverweise.
Ich suche da auch noch nach einer Patentlösung die alles erschlägt, aber jedes System das ich bisher gesehen habe, hatte auch Nachteile.

Gruß


----------



## nutellahase (8 Oktober 2015)

Es ist schon klar, dass man Ortskästen nur sinnvoll anwenden sollte. Wo  kein Ortskasten ist nehme ich sowieso an, dass sich das Bauteil an dem  Ort befindet der am Blatt angegeben ist (im Rahmen!). Nur ist es halt  so, dass, wenn du beispielsweise einen oder mehrere Klemmverteiler  dazwischen geklemmt hast, du diese Ortsangaben zwecks Verständnis und  Übersichtlichkeit über einen Ortskasten auch am Blatt mitangeben  solltest!
Um ein Beispiel für eine Steckdose zu nennen die an einer  Säule in einer Halle sitzt, sollte am Blatt also die Sicherung für die  Steckdose sein, dann alle Klemmverteiler sofern welche dazwischen hängen  und dann natürlich die Steckdose selbst mit einen Ortskasten wo die  Säule angegeben wird.
Beim Kunden wird aber folgendes am Bmk  angegeben: =Anlage+OrtX-Bmk. Wenn man da im Plan nachsieht, gibt es  unter dieser Anlage aber nur den Ort Y (also am Rahmen ist nicht der Ort  X des Bmk angegeben). Wie soll da einer daraus ableiten, dass es auf  der Seite zu finden ist ohne Blätterei?

So ein Patent scheint es wohl wirklich nicht zu geben. 



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> .1-K1M+10 ist dann von der anderen Anlage die am Ort +1
> ist.



Kannst du mir mal Beispiele von diversen Bmk nennen?


----------



## elovonik (9 Oktober 2015)

nutellahase schrieb:


> ... Wie soll da einer daraus ableiten, dass es auf  der Seite zu finden ist ohne Blätterei?
> So ein Patent scheint es wohl wirklich nicht zu geben.



Richtig!

Wenn es dir darum geht das Bauteil ohne großen Aufwand im Plan zu Orten könntest du ja die Seiten einer Anlage im Plan komplett durchnumerieren. Also nicht in jeder Gruppe wieder mit der Seite 1 beginnen. Und dann verwendest du das Beispiel von @Rofang. Da jede Seitenzahl in der Anlage nur einmal vorkommt wäre sie doch schnell zu finden.

z. B.
22B1 findest du auf Seite 22. Die 1 könnte auch nur ein Zähler sein. Denn es könnten ja auch mal gleiche Kennbuchstaben im gleichen Pfad sein.

Allerdings kann die Seitenvorziffer des BMKs, bei größeren Anlagen, locker 3-stellig werden.

Gruß
elovonik


----------



## nutellahase (9 Oktober 2015)

Das wäre schön allerdings musst du dann gewisse Reserven für jede Gruppe freilassen falls mal was dazukommt. Dann hast du das Problem dass du alles neu beschriften kannst. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## elovonik (9 Oktober 2015)

Das Problem wirst du immer haben. Denn letztendlich war doch deine Vorstellung "Wo finde ich das Bauteil im Plan" nicht nur Anlagen und Ortsbezogen sondern auch die jeweilige Seite. Und wenn sich die Seitenzahl nicht im BMK widerspiegelt wird das bei größeren Gruppen immer zum Problem es zu finden. Oder du sorgst dafür das deine Gruppen eben nur maximal 1-2 Seiten haben. Dann beschrängt sich deine Suche eben auf nur diese zwei Seiten.

Du hast es ja schon bemerkt das es eine perfekte Lösung nicht geben wird.


----------

